# Sea Mullet have arrived in southeast NC



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Well, I hate to say I told you so, but I told you so per my bold prediction of a week ago.  The sea mullet arrived at Seaview pier the night of the 3rd. One guy caught 16 nice ones as shown on the FB page.
The morning water temperature at Johnny Mercer is a bone chilling 55F, but a lot better than the 49-50 we had for a long time. The afternoon WT has been up to 57-58F but I dont count that since the sun
inflates the readings, IMO.


----------



## GrrBeck (Aug 14, 2013)

Lemon.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

For the early season sea mullet, try fish bites at the end of the ocean piers after 6 pm. If the water is dingy the time of day doesnt matter near as much though. The surf may very well not be active yet.


----------



## GrrBeck (Aug 14, 2013)

Lemon.


----------



## Gregc (Oct 20, 2011)

Can't wait for the water to warm up, up here. 47-50 up here around Virginia Beach. Tear em up down there and if you can post a pic or two so we live vicariously through you all. Tight Lines! opcorn:


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Catching them in the Turn Basin in Morehead also


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Seview pier in NC now? we're still waiting here at the state line...........

just curious..........


----------



## Wkndfishlife (Oct 13, 2013)

Good news since I am about to head down to NC. Hopefully it gets warmer and the winds are in our favor.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

WNCRick said:


> Seview pier in NC now? we're still waiting here at the state line...........
> 
> just curious..........


...Inlets help as the 1st of any species comes into the inlets and spreads up and down the beach....I walked out on Bogue Inlet pier wednesday just in time to see a decent spring mullet come over the rail..........


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Dang I was thinking that pier in SC, my bad. I gotta get out there then..........Still just croakers from the beach here(per neighbors report yesterday), I'll have to go see for myself


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Can confirm the Sea Mullet on (Surf City) Pier AND large Sea Perch, My FIL was there yesterday, not FAST but yes they are here...


----------



## GrrBeck (Aug 14, 2013)

Lemon.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

5 to 8 inch ones 2 or 3 at time this morning in Myrtle.









Saw a few nice ones near 12 to 14 inches. Water near 56.


----------



## GrrBeck (Aug 14, 2013)

Anyone fishing near Cherry Grove? I might make it down that way if anything's biting.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

hey beck, neighborski has been catching with mullet we netted last summer...............said the shrimp wasn't doin much for him.........


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> 5 to 8 inch ones 2 or 3 at time this morning in Myrtle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know her. She is a hell of a fisherman. Thanks for the pic RJ.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Evelyn is 86 years old now and twice the fisherman of many others combined. Ain't nothing for her to have 2 or 2 or 3 black drum before I even get up in the morning


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Evelyn is 86 years old now and twice the fisherman of many others combined. Ain't nothing for her to have 2 or 2 or 3 black drum before I even get up in the morning


You are so right. I just hope and pray I can be that fortunate.


----------



## Wkndfishlife (Oct 13, 2013)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Evelyn is 86 years old now and twice the fisherman of many others combined. Ain't nothing for her to have 2 or 2 or 3 black drum before I even get up in the morning


Such a beautiful sight to have a triple on one pole. For some reason I can only get singles with my homemade double rig. I think it is due to me wanting to get that single fish in and not letting the others grab some bait, haha.


----------

